

Silicon Valley in 72 Hours - frederickcook
http://frederickcook.com/silicon-valley-in-72-hours

======
Jun8
Great post, the excitement pops off the page, it wants to make you leave your
cube _right now_ , drive to the nearest airport and fly to the Valley, without
even getting your coat (which would be awkward in Chicago's miserable weather
today).

I've been in the SF area many times and seen many of the things he mentions,
so why does it effect me so, I thought? It must be the excitement of just
venturing into the startup world, meeting all those people, and just having
that awesome feeling that things are finally happening to you. It must feel
like your first kiss ... you can _watch_ people kissing on TV a million times,
like reading about companies on HN, but it's a total different thing when it
happens to you.

------
jlees
I have to say I wish my first 72 hours in Silicon Valley were anywhere near
that exciting. Great report, shows that if you time it well - and know people
- you can really get a lot out of even a few days here.

------
billboebel
Glad you got so much out of the trip. Great write up.

~~~
frederickcook
Thanks man, it was quite the whirlwind.

------
jmathes
A startup is made of two kinds of people: hackers and businessmen. Often it's
got people who are both.

This post is about going around meeting the businessmen. It misses out on the
hackers. They're not hard to find! At least visit Hacker Dojo in Mountain
View. It's near Google.

------
phlux
Great article - though obviously if you didnt have the connections you do,
your trip would have been far more pedestrian.

How can people get intros to FoundersDen?

